# Help and info



## ginksy (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi just started on this site so may need help.Looking at some boats my dad sailed on which are Don(1949), Elizabeth Lysard, Sylvia Beale, William Cash and the Barford. He recalls some of the names that have sailed on these but is looking for help with names and any other information to do with these boats. Do not know if Lanky Boats is relevant to above boats. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks Ginksy.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello Ginksy
I think these may be the ships you’re looking for
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/160778
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/157523
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/177564
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/68242
There are a couple named DON to consider.
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/162272
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/339762 
Hope it starts you on your quest
some photos that are on the net
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=84215
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/slides/William Cash-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships B/slides/Barford-01.html


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## ginksy (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks ian and brian my dad will be made up with the info you have provided.if you know of how to get crew manifest that would be a great help.again many thanks ginksy.


----------



## robertumclean (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi.. I believe Stephenson Clarke Shipping in Newcastle owned or managed all of these vessels except the Don.


----------



## pedro64 (Sep 21, 2006)

I was on all the ships mentioned in 1953 54 The Don is the only lancy boat she was on the Cpenhage run from Goole.Elizabeth lysight William Cash and Sylvia beal all colliers running out of Goole


----------



## Plumber (Jan 29, 2007)

I Sailed on the Barford in the early 50's.

Modern type collier,single berth cabins, washing machines etc.
Sailed with 2 pals of mine,edh.s,Stan Green, Alan Norris,and all from Hull.


----------

